# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Kevin Milkins

## Fran

Have a great day Kevin

----------


## Iffy

A Very Happy Birthday To You Kevin !! XX   :Grin:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Penblwydd Hapus boyo!

----------


## pat

Happy Birthday you young whippersnapper!  Enjoy your pint tonight.

----------


## essex boy

Happy birthday! It's the same as my dads

----------


## trix

happy birthday, milkins x x

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I don't log in much nowadays and I just noticed this thread.

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I had a good day.

----------

